# 80D vs a6300



## Aglet (Apr 24, 2016)

Michael does a fairly comprehensive comparison, stills and video, sort of worth watching.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoNRXWFTFa4

I was surprised at how good the AF tracking was when I played with an A6300 the other day.
What's presented in the first part of the video is pretty impressive too.


----------



## Bennie_CanonShooter (Apr 24, 2016)

thanks for the video link

i go the a6300 the first week it got released. so far... Im not too happy based on Sony marketing speak.

the a6300 freezes randomly and AF wont work on random (when shooting sports) myb the buffer was having a hard time.

I do like the AF accuracy with my canon glasses with metabones.

the bad thing on the A6300 for me is the jpegs are not as solid when edited in post compared to my canon files.

I even ordered the 80D as well - still waiting for it .

I do plan to keep my A6300 along with my A7m2 - I do not plan to buy any native sony glass however.


----------



## d (Apr 24, 2016)

Hi Bennie,

The video linked to by Aglet shows the A6300 exhibiting compressed RAW artefacts in a high contrast image (white text, black background) - have you noticed anything like that in real-wrold shooting at all? Can you disable compressed RAW and shoo uncompressed?

d.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 24, 2016)

I thought he did a fair review as far as what he covered. He did not send a camera in for repair to see if he got it back in 6 days or 6 months, no cover use of accessories like flash units, and yet, he seemed to think he was covering the average user. There are lots of things that a potential user may assume, and find that the feature did not exist. If you want to shoot wildlife by remote tethering, what capabilities does each camera have? I find this kind of information difficult to come by.

I think that by viewing several comparisons from different reviewers, more information will be available.


----------



## ritholtz (Apr 24, 2016)

Nice review from Michael. I think a6300 looks nice. I need to see some more focusing tests during low light and some cheap quality crop glass from Sony before thinking about it.


----------



## j-nord (Apr 24, 2016)

A6300 - It's a good stills camera for the price. It's for beginers or travel convenience. It's a mistake to think your going to shoot action with it. That's about all the review you need.


----------



## Aglet (Apr 24, 2016)

The Sony camera ecosystem is nowhere near as complete as the long-time major players but they are putting some very advanced and capable technology into peoples' hands. Whether they can create a confidence-inspiring product line with product and service longevity is another matter; so far I haven't been too impressed in this area so no Sony in my stockpile. That and I don't like how they fit in my hand.

The AF abilities of the a6300 are not to be dis'd tho, you really need to try the thing with some of their better native mount glass. It's impressive when you see what the image-processing is up to before you press the button fully. It's comparable to the high-res AF+metering system sensors on higher end Canon and Nikon gear but without the specialized sensor hardware. AND you get to see the real-time tracking in the display.

The image drawing of their new G series lenses is nothing to snub either; high resolution and very smooth bokeh. The majors would to well to up their performance here too. I'd love to use some of those new lenses on my Fuji bodies.

Why they chose lossy-compressed raw, that results in image artefacts, on otherwise excellent hardware is beyond me. Should be easily fixable with firmware changes tho.

As for average users, I think it was reasonably covered. I don't think many of the customers who'll buy these systems, especially the Sony, are likely to add too much to their kit and shooting capabilities very soon. Most will likely use the body with a kit lens or 2. I suspect the 80D buyers are more likely to buy extras in short order to expand their capabilities.

If anything, what Sony brings to the table is another set of increased performance features that established mfrs will have to respond to in some way, eventually. it's all good.

But I just bought another Olympus body instead; MFT system has a strong position in my toolbox.


----------



## Bennie_CanonShooter (May 1, 2016)

SADLY YES.

I compared RAW vs JPEG and you can clearly see CA more pronounce on the jpeg file - its really weird.

I like the sharpness rendiring on the jpegs though.

So I shoot all RAW now on both my A7m2 and A6300




d said:


> Hi Bennie,
> 
> The video linked to by Aglet shows the A6300 exhibiting compressed RAW artefacts in a high contrast image (white text, black background) - have you noticed anything like that in real-wrold shooting at all? Can you disable compressed RAW and shoo uncompressed?
> 
> d.


----------



## 3kramd5 (May 4, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> If you want to shoot wildlife by remote tethering, what capabilities does each camera have? I find this kind of information difficult to come by.



There are likely multiple ways. One is to install their smart remote app, with which you can control it via a smartphone using WIFI. It's, in my experience (which is with the A7R2, not the A6300), not particularly useful since I couldn't figure out a way to drive focus. If they let me touch my phone screen to pick a focal point, that would be slick.

https://www.playmemoriescameraapps.com/portal/usbdetail.php?eid=IS9104-NPIA09014_00-F00002


----------

